# Finally - RAI for my Daughter



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Thyroid Family - I'm the mom of Kristina who doesn't believe in forums; totally different from me. I totally believe in this support system and am grateful for it.

Her doctor wrote out the prescription for Radioiodine I-131 mci 30 what does mci exactly mean? I believe it's the dosage of her Iodine pill. Is 30 considered low or high dose? Kristina is stage 1 papillary cancer which didn't spread to lymph nodes.

A week after the treatment she is supposed to have body scan which of course makes me a nervous wreck. I have lots of questions regarding the basic RAI treatment at home but will wait until next week as I can only handle one thing at a time. Need you all. Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> Hi Thyroid Family - I'm the mom of Kristina who doesn't believe in forums; totally different from me. I totally believe in this support system and am grateful for it.
> 
> Her doctor wrote out the prescription for Radioiodine I-131 mci 30 what does mci exactly mean? I believe it's the dosage of her Iodine pill. Is 30 considered low or high dose? Kristina is stage 1 papillary cancer which didn't spread to lymph nodes.
> 
> A week after the treatment she is supposed to have body scan which of course makes me a nervous wreck. I have lots of questions regarding the basic RAI treatment at home but will wait until next week as I can only handle one thing at a time. Need you all. Thanks


You daughter had the surgery to remove the thyroid; correct? If that is the case, the dosage sounds about right from what I have read. MCI stands for Millicurie. 30 is a low dose. A millicurie is one thousandth of a curie.

How is your daughter feeling? How are you doing?


----------



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Andros - Good to read you and know you're there!!!!!

Kris had her thyroid entirely removed and has been doing great in terms of school and working. Her scar is barely noticeable. A few weeks after the surgery Kris was hit with the reality of what has happened - the papillary cancer, surgery and needed to see her therapist a little more often. She still continued with her active social life and finally told all her friends about the cancer - up untill then she basically didn't want anyone to know. She said it was a buzz killer - how else would a 23 year old describe it?

She really wants the RAI and body scan to be over as of course I do. I asked for prayers everywhere I went and continue to do so. Please don't forget us.

Again thanks for being there. It means so much.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> Hi Andros - Good to read you and know you're there!!!!!
> 
> Kris had her thyroid entirely removed and has been doing great in terms of school and working. Her scar is barely noticeable. A few weeks after the surgery Kris was hit with the reality of what has happened - the papillary cancer, surgery and needed to see her therapist a little more often. She still continued with her active social life and finally told all her friends about the cancer - up untill then she basically didn't want anyone to know. She said it was a buzz killer - how else would a 23 year old describe it?
> 
> ...


I have not forgotten either one of you!! Is the Christmas tree still up? See? I remember!!

Yes; Kris will now enlighten others and who knows how many lives she may save by doing so!!

It truly is wonderful to hear from you! The RAI will be a cake walk now. Nothing to it. The worst part is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over. Thank goodness!!


----------



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

The Christmas tree has been gone for quite a while - of course you couldn't see it amongst the mountains of snow in NY. I have to believe the sun will come out tomorrow and stay out for more than half a day.

Thank you for reminding me the worst is over. Just feeling fear around body scan. That's where prayers take over.

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> The Christmas tree has been gone for quite a while - of course you couldn't see it amongst the mountains of snow in NY. I have to believe the sun will come out tomorrow and stay out for more than half a day.
> 
> Thank you for reminding me the worst is over. Just feeling fear around body scan. That's where prayers take over.
> 
> :hugs:


Prayers always!!! Let us know when you can how Kris has fared!


----------

